# Tivo HD w/ Lifetime Service and Extended Warranty $350 shipped



## oregonman (Jul 1, 2002)

Has product lifetime service which means no monthly fees. It is model TCD652160 with a 160 GB drive. Holds about 20 hours HD or 180 hours SD programming.

This has an extended warranty from Tivo that is good through 6/20/2013 and is transferable to the buyer. It does have a problem. Sometimes the fan becomes very noisy. When it happens, I turn it off, then on (may take a few tries) and then it runs fine for months. I could get it replaced under the warranty, but since it has been a minor inconvenience, I thought that I would get as much life out of it as I could before getting it replaced. I think that the replacement will be eligible for another extended warranty ($40 for 3 years). I'm not 100% sure, but that is how I got the extended warranty on this one. I had a Tivo that failed during the warranty period and this one was the replacement and it was eligible for an extended warranty.

Includes original remote that is in great shape because I use a universal remote.

$350 including shipping to lower 48 states.


----------



## Princess9483 (May 28, 2012)

Not to rag on you but there are a few of these for sale on here that are cheaper and/or have a lot more to offer without any known problems. Just saying.


----------



## oregonman (Jul 1, 2002)

Princess9483 said:


> Not to rag on you but there are a few of these for sale on here that are cheaper and/or have a lot more to offer without any known problems. Just saying.


Yes it has a problem, but it also has the extended warranty. I don't think that the ones that are the same price or cheaper have the extended warranty, unless I missed it. I hope that someone sees that as a value. Especially since they should have the option to buy another extended warranty when the unit is replaced under the existing warranty. I'm usually not a fan of extended warranties, but in the case of a Tivo with lifetime, it protects the investment in the lifetime service.


----------



## maeella (Apr 18, 2012)

at least you are honest about the issue.


----------



## Princess9483 (May 28, 2012)

maeella said:


> at least you are honest about the issue.


That is true. Most wouldn't have said anything.

Btw your pricing is dead on for eBay.


----------



## oregonman (Jul 1, 2002)

It is sold. I got $300 for it via craigslist.


----------

